

Share & discover awesome keyboard shortcuts - DanielKehoe
http://key.bo/

======
joering2
for Mac. can we get PC? Like the outlook; did you design the little guy or
bought it?

~~~
DanielKehoe
Not my site. I just think it's an odd idea. Never would have thought we needed
a website to discover keyboard shortcuts. And never would have been clever
enough to think of using a Bolivian TLD.

